# Blasphemy in the Bible and Ray Comfort



## JesusIsLord (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello brothers in Christ I listen to Wretchedradio on a regular basis and they use an evangelism technique that was made popular by Ray Comfort of living waters ministries. They use the law (ten commandments) to help the unregenerate person see their sin, and then proclaim the good news of Christ finished work on the cross. When they use the law, one of the things they ask is "have you ever used Gods name in vain by cursing in such manner as g-d d-nm?'' if so then you have blasphemed. However i heard another brother say that cursing is not the biblical meaning of blasphemy. So I guess what I am longwindedly trying to ask is 1) what is blasphemy in the bible and 2) is Ray comfort wrong in using that example? Thank you brothers


----------



## SeanAnderson (Jan 4, 2015)

The Westminster Larger Catechism has the following to say about it:



> Q. 111. Which is the third commandment?
> A. The third commandment is, Thou shalt not take the name of the LORD thy God in vain: for the LORD will not hold him guiltless that taketh his name in vain.
> 
> Q. 112. What is required in the third commandment?
> ...



You can find the biblical proof texts here

I'd say that any irreverent attitude towards or speech against God would indeed be considered blasphemy and therefore that the example given is a correct one and one of which many are guilty, yet fail to take seriously.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree with Sean and would add that I often encounter people who assume that the *only* way to use God's name in vain is through common curse words. As the WLC cited above points out, there are many ways in which we violate the Third Commandment.


----------



## Chase t (Jan 4, 2015)

I would add a few that are minced oaths, "oh my gosh" truly means "oh my God" and is indeed borderline blasphemey if not actual blasphemey.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 5, 2015)

Does Scripture say "oh my gosh" is a sin? Or does it, in principle, tell us we may not say words as interjections if they have any similarity to any name or attribute of God? If not, it seems to me we should not call it a sin.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Jan 5, 2015)

Miss Marple,

If someone is calling "Gosh" their God, I'd suggest they're sinning—and doing it in quite the flippant manner.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 5, 2015)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/minced-oaths-18742/


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 7, 2015)

I never really thought about many of them until recently when it was pointed out to me that "Gee" was a euphemism for Jesus and what "strewth" meant (which is really popular here in OZ) Gadzooks is an off one to say the least, though iv never used it, only heard it really on TV. Iv been substituting the ones I used to use recently with stupid made up words that have no meaning at all. I would imagine if someone heard me at times when im out fishing these days on my own they'd think im nuts.


----------

